# New to Nano's can I just use Flourish Excel?



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

24w of LED sounds like a lot for 8g (LED is much stronger that regular florescent). I heard some people have good experience with dosing just Excel.

For me I have been dosing Excel and using paintball CO2 for my 8g


----------



## Neowind712 (Nov 9, 2013)

Would 18w be better? I am used to growing sps saltwater stuff so I have no clue. My main plant will be Dwarf Baby tears.


----------



## Saph (Oct 22, 2013)

That lighting does look a little high; without Co2 you might get an algae problem?

(Disclaimer: I'm a bit of a newbie- someone please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

There are so many led lights on the market. ADA make a nano led that's 17w and it's brighter than the sun. Other brands with the same (or more) watts using different chips will produce far less light (less PAR too). So what light do you have in mind exactly? 

It is possible to grow hc without co2. I've seen it done, but the hobbyist was a pro, doing to prove a point, not because of budget.


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

IMO you could light an 8 gallon with 6-9watts of LEDs if they are on full power. if you plan on running them at half power to extend the life make it 12watts


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

O and just throw in some ideas...I have a 8g too and using this 16W LED fixture + a 3w LED lamp (to give lower color temperature light for warmer feeling...just my personal preference, solely decorative)


The 16 w has a controller addons with some pretty cool timer function and effects/intensity control

http://www.aq-led.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_62&product_id=179

And a clip of my tank with different LED effect:





And a more recent clip on the tank now:





Hmm...fighting some algae issue, i got CO2 now and reduced photo period so it's getting better now


----------

